# Wishing all my Canadian  SF friends a happy and enjoyable Canada Day tomorrow.



## jimintoronto (Jun 30, 2022)

July the first is Canada Day. On July the first of 1867, the Confederation of Canada Act  was proclaimed . That was 155 years ago. JimB.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

Happy Canada Day to all our fellow Canadians!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2022)

To  all our wonderful neighbors to the North...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2022)

*Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends!*





​


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2022)




----------

